# Signing off this forum



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Im not the least bit suprised by my last post about my mums missing hounds, and that the play sytation post would get more responses. I thought that this was an animal lover forum, i see now that it is not. Most of you only care about the little white dog, and nothing or anything else. I have seen prayer chains on this site 7 pages long for a malt that isnt even a member of this site, and yet when someone of your own needs prayers for an animal that is not a malt hardly anyone responds. If this how sm malt owners act towards people that dont have malts, by the way my mum has four of them also, I really am not sure I want to be a part of sm, as a matter of fact I know I dont want to be. I love all dogs, all animals, not just maltese, and I care what happens to all animals no matter it be a pit bull or a tiny toy poodle, im so sorry to find that so many others do not, yet expect prayers and good wishes for their cousins, uncles, brothers maltese. So sad and very dissapointing.


Thankyou for the good wishes that did come, Im sure they will turn up.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry that you feel slighted. I see that the responses are about the same and the total number that read the two posts are the same. I know that you are stressed about this. I, for one, had surgery on my hand yesterday and ANY post is difficult for me to type. Please try and take a deep breath before you get mad. We all want the safe return of any animal that is missing.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I got home from my work and picking up Giorgio, came here to post his photo's, saw your thread, and, immediately posted my prayers for the dogs safe return. And that happened only an hour after your post about the terrible loss.

You're not being slighted at all, really. It's the middle of the afternoon, give it time to be seen and for people to give you support.

No one here from what I see is a breed snob when it comes to a dog's safety, welfare, loss, injury.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Please do not be angry...Your's was the first post I responded to after I got home from running errands this afternoon. I know your just stressed out about the situation...give it some time,as members get home and log on I know you will have many prayers as we love all animals here.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Many of us are not logged on all day (though I wish I could be) and I am getting a little upset because no matter how hard I try to respond to everyone, pray for everyone, look at everything, threads like this really mess with my mind and make me feel horible for no good reason. I love_ all_ dogs, and most humans and will pray for the safe return of your mothers dogs as I am sure they are beloved family members. I have also been praying for your puppies that had the run in with the cat and will continue to so. Please don't let a bad day/week/ month make you be harsh with your SM friends because I am certain no one here wishes you or your animals ill will. Venting is one thing, but implying that people would post more if they cared more just isn't fair. We all have problems and life sometimes gets in the way of timely posting. I sincerely hope your mothers dogs arrive home safely, go easy on us too though, ok?









(I think you might be surprised how many of us have other pets besides Malts, many of us do understand and love other animals. I had a chow (maybe 100 lbs?) growing up and miss him every single day)


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i must have missed it?? sheesh... i'll go look for the post. some topics just don't show up for me until too late, it seems.. i *REALLY* try to post for everyone....but there are so many... and like i said, sometimes i miss a post... i'll be sure to find it and post there for you..









*EDIT:* i was not logged on to the forum at the time of your post. i wasn't even home in fact. 
regardless, if i _had_ seen it, i definitely would have posted.









i know in some of my posts (about massimo's epilepsy), days after i post, i'm still getting replies from people who had just seen it.... actually, i'm still getting messages and replies to my threads... and it's been almost 2 weeks since his last episode (knock on wood).


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Even though I did not read your lost hounds I said a quiet prayer for them, sometimes I know the post is sad and I feel I must read it at a better time.(ususally within 12 hrs.)
As posted here noon is not the best time for alot of people to post but maybe just read, Some of us should be doing work or family things and are secretly viewing posts








As for the anything goes, I don't care about the playstation as I am constantly moving tech crap around just to get thru my living room and this is not the highest priority for some of us.








I think you should see your thread is gettting atleast read and if I see noone has posted and the thread is getting low on the totem pole I ttry to at least out of coutesy try and post something, like alot of others do too!
I also think the lose of an animal (anykind) and alot of us here also have other types of animals is heartbreaking and very stressful.
So please take a breath and comeback, we are all friends here, that's why you came in the first place..








Now I must get my sick dtr some soup, put eye drops in my newly diagnosed KCS lhasa and try to finish my online realestate class.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

People here do care







There just isn't much activity right now and many have not had a chance to respond. 








Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear about your dogs missing. I have had all kinds of dogs in my 52 years and loved everyone of them. I know how worried and upset you must be. But please try to be fair to the posters here on SM. Alot of us work and have different things going on in our lives also. Your 2nd post was not even an hour later than your first post. Please understand and give people a chance to respond before getting mad and leaving. Sometimes I sneak over on SM at work to read for a few minutes, as I did today. I did not have time to reply, but my prayers were still there for you. I feel everyone here loves all different kinds of animals, and are more than willing to say a prayer for anyone hurting or in need. I am sure you are frantic for help in finding your dogs, and that probaby explain your feelings in the second post. Please reconsider leaving SM. We are just a family sharing the love of our furbabies, big or small. As with all families, our feelings may get hurt at some time but I am sure it was not intentional by anyone to slight you. I am truly praying that all your dogs are found quickly and unharmed.























Pam and Sassy


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Many of us are not logged on all day (though I wish I could be) and I am getting a little upset because no matter how hard I try to respond to everyone, pray for everyone, look at everything, threads like this really mess with my mind and make me feel horible for no good reason. I love_ all_ dogs, and most humans and will pray for the safe return of your mothers dogs as I am sure they are beloved family members. I have also been praying for your puppies that had the run in with the cat and will continue to so. Please don't let a bad day/week/ month make you be harsh with your SM friends because I am certain no one here wishes you or your animals ill will. Venting is one thing, but implying that people would post more if they cared more just isn't fair. We all have problems and life sometimes gets in the way of timely posting. I sincerely hope your mothers dogs arrive home safely, go easy on us too though, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. This is the first time I have been on since early this morning and we have been having terrible weather (tornado, thunderstorm, high wind ) here in Panama City and our power has been cutting in and out on us. We all cant post right away. Hope your mothers dogs are found, I also have 2 other dogs than malts, and I love all dogs dearly.

Oops, my last time on was 1:18, almost a whole 1/2 hour before the post.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I just got on here this afternoon and the first post I saw was the one for your parents dogs - which was so upsetting.

I really don't think you can generalize about "most of us" not caring about animals other than Maltese. That's not at all fair and certainly not true. 

Sorry you're having such a hard time - hope things work out okay.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, I'm really sorry to hear that you feel this way







I see that your post about the missing dogs is only a couple of hours old ... the only threads I know of that get really long take some time to do so ... and at this point in the afternoon a lot of us are still at work so probably many haven't seen it yet ... many times I don't see a post until days after it is made, and I reply then -- as do many of us! There is a lot of genuine care and concern here.









So, I guess what I'm saying is, please don't take it to heart just yet, the group here really does care about animals, I don't think it's possible to love Malts as much as this group does and not genuinely care about other/all animals, you know? 

It seems pretty quick to jump to the conclusion that because a post hasn't become a hot topic within a couple hours, we don't care about the animals involved. If you don't feel that SM is a place you want to spend time, that is of course your decision, and you need to do what's right for you -- but I hope you won't leave feeling like you and your animals were not cared about because that's not the case.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry about your mom's babies missing. I just logged back on to the site right now and read your other post. I am praying for a safe and speedy return for them.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry that your mom's hounds are missing, I am also very sorry that I missed your posts. I too spent the day in hospital yesterday having surgery, today I have spent most of the day sitting with my leg up on hospital and doctor's orders. For the time being I cannot spend more that 5 to 10 minutes sitting with my leg down or it swells.
Please don't feel slighted we all love all God's little animals and never want to see any come to harm.
Both yourself and your mom and her missing pets are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I sat down at the computer for the first time today, and read a few titles; this one, your original post asking for prayers, and someone looking for a PS3 which is the only one that required a response. Prayers are offered up without the need to post, a post is thoughtful, but I'm sure I'm not the only one who doesn't have a lot of time to appear thoughtful. A prayer is much quicker, and way better than the type-written word. However if someone has a lead on a PS3, they MUST post in order for the original poster to know where to find the PS3. (which I have no clue although they are already camped out at Wal-Mart waiting!) 

I'm so sorry you are angry. However it will not hinder God's ability to help you find the hounds. I hope and pray they will be found soon.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Some of us cannot read/post during the day. I work. Usually I wouldn't even be able to post right now, but I had a few minutes today before I had to get to church. I hope you reconsider.

PS: i posted a reply in your missing thread....just now...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am very sorry about what has happened with your Mom's dogs and did say so in your post about them. I also am sorry you feel slighted in anyway. Please take a step back and give it some time for everyone to reply. I usually am on SM by about 3:00 and stay on until about 9:00 but this afternoon my daughter has had homework to due and needed the computer, so I have only been able to hop on and off.

I CARE! As to many here, not only about Maltese or those we know here. I still think of myself as a new Maltese owner, although it's been over two years we have had one here in our home. I have been a lifelong dog owner and NEVER ever thought about having a small dog in my home. Wow did I get my mind changed.
I can't say I love all dogs but I certainly do love MOST dogs and most animals for that matter.

Just another point of view... how do you think it may make those that did reply to your post feel, if you leave? Are they not good enough? I do not mean to sound rude or hurtful at all we do wish you and your Mom well and do hope her dogs are found safely and certainly do not want you to go, due to lack of replies.

I can tell you, I have had this sort of conversation in Live Chat with some people. I do not get how anyone can post a photo and get 7 replies AND then see there have been 115 views. It was explained to me that not everyone has the time to reply to every post they read, not everyone is on DSL and has the speed to reply to every post they read. And not everyone feels they can add something positive to every post they read. So perhaps there are MANY people that did read your post and are praying for the return of your Mom's hounds, but for one reason or another, didn't reply.

Please rethink your departure, we would miss you and Lil Boo.

Melanie
off HER soap box


----------



## buddy (May 9, 2006)

It is too bad you feel that way. I am sorry.

At work no one can really post and some only come on here at night and then not every day.

Hope the hounds come home.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:bangle wide">I for one just logged on and haven't seen your post yet, this was at the top and this is what I opened first. I can't help but think that your very upset and hyper-sensitive right now....I hope you will re-consider your feelings about the people here.

Going to look for your post now....</span>


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm sorry for whats going on right now and sorry you feel the way you do, i read almost all prayer request threads but reply to hardly any thinking its the thought or prayer thats most important, i hope everything turns out ok, prayers sent


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Okay I will confess







I did read your post, but I was at work and could not post a reply until now.
Yes, I know that is hard to believe that I would be on SM when someone is paying me money to do a job for them, but shhhh... that will be our little secret









I just wanted you to know that I was anxious to read you post to see it there was an update yet. I feel so bad for your family, I can not imagine the hopeless feeling they are going through. Thye must be so terrified and upset







I understand that you may feel a bit overwhelmed at the moment, but really people do care









I am going to miss you, if you still decide to leave, I guess that is certainly your choice, but please understand that I should not really even be reading during the day, yet alone posting








I would surley hate to explain to hubby that I ended up jobless cause I was posting on SM









I do hope your mom's babies are found safe and sound. I do hope that this tragedy has a happy ending.
I really hope that you reconsider movin out on us, I enjoy your post and pictures


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

please dont go... we'll miss you. and im sorry you didnt get the replies you wanted, i was out all day and just got back.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't stay logged in to SM all day long. I check in the morning and then later in the afternoon. There is no way one can answer all the posts. There are way too many. By the way I have not seen the PSP3 thread yet. Ha, don't understand a thing about it anyway. 

I hope you reconsider. I would miss you and all your doggies and cats.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I only just saw both of these posts and your post asking for prayers caught my eye and I read it and replied straight away, then I look down and find this post. OH MY GOSH, I do not feel that way at all, I luv ALL animals, and would and will pray for any animal or persons safe keeping.

I live in Aussie, so while this is all happening to you and your mum, I am sound asleep, or maybe just getting up getting my children sorted for school etc etc.








Please don't be angry, of course you , your mum and those babies lost have my prayers,


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> i'm sorry for whats going on right now and sorry you feel the way you do, i read almost all prayer request threads but reply to hardly any thinking its the thought or prayer thats most important, i hope everything turns out ok, prayers sent[/B]


Joe, you say this perfectly. I say prayers, but rarely post that I'm saying a prayer. 

Mom to lil Boo Boo, 
You always have wonderful responses and advice to give to people, and I truly feel that you make great contribitions to this forum. 

However, I know that you're upset right now, but lashing out at people for their lack of response, is rude and childish.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry you feel this way! You had asked for prayers and I didn't realize that meant responses. I am one of the bad ones. I read your post but did not leave a response, I just thought "omg, how horrible!!" and kept thinking positive thoughts that they would return home safely. I then logged off because I had to go out. The first thing I did when I signed back on was to check to see if they had come back, only to find this. I have to agree with what somebody else said, these kinds of posts make me feel like the worst pond scum ever. I think any of us can imagine how upsetting this would be, even if they are not maltese that are missing. I'm actually a tad offended of being accused of not caring about any other animal other than a maltese but I know you are upset and I'm hormonally challenged at the moment. Please reconsider leaving! *hugs you*


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I to read most all the post, say my prayers for those needing them. No, I don't reply much any more. Most of the time what I have to say has been said. When I posted to every thread, sometime I would have to scroll over pages to see if I had already replied. 

I can not get to the SM from work (they blocked it after a week).









I hate you may have had your feelings hurt and hope your dogs are safe.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I just now saw your post and I hope that you don't leave. I haven't been on the computer until just now and I haven't seen the post about your mom's dogs but I hope and pray that they are home soon.














Please don't leave.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u gotta give a post 24 hrs b4 u can draw conclusions..most people post at night..i know i dont post during the day unless i see it as an emergency. dont leave overthis we need to see small fry and dolly grow up and find out if the hounds are found


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I had not seen this nor the other thread till just now.. so could not post to what I didn't see!
I for one love all animals and adore all dogs... not just Maltese.( most of my life had had mutts from the shelters that I adored.)
I spent this past week-end trying to track down a dog that we saw run by with a couple foot of rope dangling from its collar but it eluded us and had spent hours contacting neighbors/ vets etc to let them know we spotted the dog and what direction it headed... so I will go that extra mile for any dog I think I can help and the owners as well. I have been distressed because we had not found the dog nor seen any indication of owners looking for it.. I HATE to think the poor dog is still out on its own! 
To imply that people here don't care about any pooch but a Maltese I personally feel is insulting when you didn't give people a fair time frame in which to reply. 
I have not even had a chance to read the thread which you are referring to but assume that your mom has some missing dog(s). I certainly will pray for their safe return...I want that every pooch be safely in the care and security of their home.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> I only just saw both of these posts and your post asking for prayers caught my eye and I read it and replied straight away, then I look down and find this post. OH MY GOSH, I do not feel that way at all, I luv ALL animals, and would and will pray for any animal or persons safe keeping.
> 
> I live in Aussie, so while this is all happening to you and your mum, I am sound asleep, or maybe just getting up getting my children sorted for school etc etc.
> 
> ...


ditto except it's the furry one's i'm looking after in the morning lol

i am sorry for not replying to your post, i haven't been on SM for a while, because Jeff has been home and iv'e been a bit busy but they and your mum will be in my prayers










felicity


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> To imply that people here don't care about any pooch but a Maltese I personally feel is insulting when you didn't give people a fair time frame in which to reply.
> I have not even had a chance to read the thread which you are referring to but assume that your mom has some missing dog(s). I certainly will pray for their safe return...I want that every pooch be safely in the care and security of their home.[/B]


I hope the dogs make it home safely. 

But I do have to agree that this post is unfair. Not even an hour past between your original post and this one (if the time stamp is correct).


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

> I sat down at the computer for the first time today, and read a few titles; this one, your original post asking for prayers, and someone looking for a PS3 which is the only one that required a response. Prayers are offered up without the need to post, a post is thoughtful, but I'm sure I'm not the only one who doesn't have a lot of time to appear thoughtful. A prayer is much quicker, and way better than the type-written word. However if someone has a lead on a PS3, they MUST post in order for the original poster to know where to find the PS3. (which I have no clue although they are already camped out at Wal-Mart waiting!)
> 
> I'm so sorry you are angry. However it will not hinder God's ability to help you find the hounds. I hope and pray they will be found soon.[/B]


I am one also who reads posts asking for prayer.......so I say a prayer - immediatly, but rarely respond to the post. I can't respond to all posts! I don't have time. BUT I DID say a prayer and please don't EVER accuse me of not caring about animals. I love them ALL and I just was SO SAD when I read that your mom's doggies were missing!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

I think it is very unfair of you to demand that everyone jumps to respond to your post above everyone elses no matter what it is about, and I can't be made to feel guilty that I don't have time to spend reading each and every thread and responding to them all.

I do think your accusations against SM members are grossly unfair and really quite rude. We all have a lot on our plates and everyone is stressed out, but I am not sure that gives you the right to accuse an entire forum of caring about nothing but Maltese.

Good luck in the future and hope your Mother's dogs come home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I think it is very unfair of you to demand that everyone jumps to respond to your post above everyone elses no matter what it is about, and I can't be made to feel guilty that I don't have time to spend reading each and every thread and responding to them all.
> 
> I do think your accusations against SM members are grossly unfair and really quite rude. We all have a lot on our plates and everyone is stressed out, but I am not sure that gives you the right to accuse an entire forum of caring about nothing but Maltese.
> 
> Good luck in the future and hope your Mother's dogs come home.[/B]


You took the words right out of my mouth! Thank you for saying so well, exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Very sorry that you feel slighted. This is the first time I have been on SM since Sat evening. I haven't read any of the threads mentioned yet. I posted to a couple of picture posts when I logged on and was making my way through this section when I saw this. I have been out of town. I don't read or respond to every thread, not because I don't care about other animals but because I have things going on that prevent me from reading and posting as much as I might like. 
Aimee


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=288653
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO!!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I am guilty of checking in on SM who knows how many times a day. I love to come and read all the posts. That being said I don't respond anywhere near as much as I did when I first joined. That is for many reasons and none of the reasons are because I don't care. Please don't leave SM. 









Amber


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=288653
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I couldn't agree more right now! I have not been on the boards because of a lot going on in my life right now......For one my husband just had surgery on his knee for the second time since June for the same problem! He also has a multitude of other health isssues I won't even go into that are far more serious than his knee ! I saw your post and as I try and do to as many as possible I responded. I was not on SM all day yesterday so I could not have seen your post earlier than I did. I can't believe we have to count the number of responses to posts ! I'm sorry if I sound bitter, but it's not like my life is going so great right now either







I am truely sorry to hear about your Mom's hound dogs and I will put your comments in this post down to how badly you feel at this time and hope you rethink this












** Edited to add: I went back and looked at the times of these posts and you wrote this one in like 45 min. of writing the one asking for prayers and you had already received several responses by then, I just don't understand why you got so upset and said all those things







I really do hope it was just out of your love and concern for your Mom's missing dogs and not true anger at SM members


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't post very often....but I lurk a lot. Everyone has always been nice to you....look back at your past posts and see how many replies you've had. 

I'm sure you're upset right now about your mothers dogs....but don't try to make us feel guilty because we didn't all reply to your post. I saw your post and said a quick prayer that everything would be fine....I don't have to express that in a post.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I think it is very unfair of you to demand that everyone jumps to respond to your post above everyone elses no matter what it is about, and I can't be made to feel guilty that I don't have time to spend reading each and every thread and responding to them all.
> 
> I do think your accusations against SM members are grossly unfair and really quite rude. We all have a lot on our plates and everyone is stressed out, but I am not sure that gives you the right to accuse an entire forum of caring about nothing but Maltese.
> 
> Good luck in the future and hope your Mother's dogs come home.[/B]


I didn't respond to Lil Boo's post because I didn't have the nerve to say what you said! Good for you for speaking up!

Prayers, well wishes and good thoughts are not something one is entitled to or can demand.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

> Prayers, well wishes and good thoughts are not something one is entitled to or can demand.[/B]



This is my thought exactly. 

I am sorry you feel disappointed in the number of posts, but I think it's a bit much to leave the forum over it. So you do what you have to do, knowing now after reading these responses that of course prayers don't have more power when put into printed word.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=288653
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I resisted saying this in my previous post and am glad someone else spoke up. Posts like this seem, to me, like a call for attention and that's exactly what it has generated. I don't want to seem insensitive, but that's how this type of post comes across!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear you feel this way.







I used to post more often but lately I've been too busy and havent has time to reply to every post. I wish I had more time but just dont.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=288657
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sorry but that's my reaction also.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i agree that making this post wasn’t the best of ideas...and i also agree it's not right to "demand" well wishes... 
but i think maybe she was just wound up and emotional over her mother's missing dogs and i would like to give her the benefit of the doubt. she was likely in a stressed state while making this thread....

i know when i post about massimo and his illness... i'm sometimes completely out of my mind with grief..


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> i agree that making this post wasn't the best of ideas...and i also agree it's not right to "demand" well wishes...
> but i think maybe she was just wound up and emotional over her mother's missing dogs and i would like to give her the benefit of the doubt. she was likely in a stressed state while making this thread....
> 
> i know when i post about massimo and his illness... i'm sometimes completely out of my mind with grief..[/B]


Carrie - you are, once again - in my opinion - the voice of reason.



Lil Boo Boo's Mom - I hope you reconsider your decision. Either way, I truly hope your mom finds all of her dogs safe and sound, and I wish you the very best.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

We have been extraordinarily busy at work, getting ready for the holidays here at home, planning a wedding, tending a terminally ill mother, and I want you to know that even though I did not post, the prayers were said just the same, and are still being said, and will continue to be said. I love all animals--even those who don't make it easy--and firmly believe that we have stewartship over their well being for which we will be held accountable. You have your free agency to stay on the forum or not, but if you leave, just know in your heart that you are leaving a large group of loving, caring, giving people. I see caring, not snobbery, every time I log on. It will be a little darker and a lot sadder without you and Boo. 

Carolyn aka Samsonsmom


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=288657
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I AGREE here as well and I truly do not understand why *ANYONE* takes things on this fourm like "how many posts" are on their thread so personal.







I don't get it.







I have not had a chance to post for months now. I'm up at 5:30am every single day, have a full time job, 3 hour a day commute to and from work and then go home cook dinner, do homework with my 5 year old and take care of a household *as many of us * *do on here*. But it does not mean that we don't get on here *when we can * and read what is going on here on the fourm and look at pictures. 

We ALL have PLENTLY of stresses going on in our lives. It does not mean we should come on here and assume things and take it out on everyone. It does not mean that we should assume that people on here, don't care, that they are not reading our threads and wishing us and our loved ones well. They just don't always have the *TIME * to post. This fourm should not be yet ANOTHER stress in our lives, but a pleasant place to visit when we do have the everyday stresses in our lives, look at all the adorable pictures that put a smile on our face







and maybe forget about our stresses for a moment or two.









*
GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm sincerely sorry that the dogs are missing and I hope along with everyone else that they return or are returned safely. Dogs are resourceful creatures, I have high hopes for them.

Also I am not blind to the fact that you are worried and in pain, and my sympathy goes out to you as well.

However, lashing out at forum members is patently ridiculous. None of us released or took the dogs, and the only responses you got were sympathetic. Attacking people who are on your side is either childish or psychotic. You need to privately decide which one and act accordingly.


----------



## tumber (Oct 30, 2006)

I just logged on a few minutes ago and I am relatively new to this site. I am really sorry to hear about your moms dogs. Please do not judge us that own maltese. I am still having trouble finding my way around. and it seems like when I do I come up with errors messages alot. As for yesterday I didn't have a chance to get on my computer at all. Sometimes it can take days before I can either get on or even have others respond. I really hope that your having a better day today and that things are going your way. Please don't go off this forum and keep us all up to date on whats happening. Sometimes you just have to be patient for a few hours. I know that it can be aggravating but please hang on. Good luck!


Sincerely.
Donna (Peanuts Mommy)


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I have just logged on since yesterday and I am really confused. I can't even find the topic about the missing dogs. Sometimes when the topics look really sad to me, I can't even bring myself to read them. I post on this forum usually once a week and I am happy when one person takes time out of their busy day to respond. I, in turn, try to answer what I can. But I do have a job and when I get home, I rarely have time to go on the computer. This site has been wonderful to me. Without going into specifics, not only have I learned a lot about Maltese, but it has actually changed my life. I don't think we should be made to feel guilty if we can't answer every post. But every post gets some answers and that is how it should be. I hope you reconsider, but if you don't, it is you who are missing out on the most wonderful group of people I have ever had the chance to know.


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

I am very sorry your Mom's dogs are missing and I will send a prayer that they are found.









Like many others, I didn't even see the original thread. I was out of town for several days. When I came back and pressed the "View New Posts" button, it said "0 new posts", so I've been going through the topics patchwork. Even so, like many others, I don't post in everything I read. I may laugh, cry, pray, sympathize with others, but I do not always have anything to add. 

Anyway, I've seen this sort of complaint before and I just don't understand it. How can anyone be expected to post in every single one of the hundreds of threads we read? There are not just enough hours in a day to live a full busy life and post in EVERY single topic, especially if the topics have already been attended to by other members. 

Also, what some people don't seem to understand about the number of views is, sometimes if I am following a thread, I will view it EACH TIME I see a new post. That could be 20 views for just me alone with only one visible post. 

I am so sorry you are upset about this.







We love you here at the SM forum, as well as all of God's creatures, big and small. I hope you decide to stay, but if you don't come back, I wish you good luck, good wishes and blessings in your life for you and all of your loved ones.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> This fourm should not be yet ANOTHER stress in our lives, but a pleasant place to visit when we do have the everyday stresses in our lives, look at all the adorable pictures that put a smile on our face
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I totally agree


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am really sorry to hear about your Mom's dogs. I did read it earlier but to be honest, I cannot answer every thread I read. It doesn't mean that I did not pray for her and her dogs because I did!!!! I also told my husband about it and how all this dog stealing is getting really scary. I read many posts and I answer some, but not all. I do not pick and choose, I just don't have time to answer them all. I even feel guilty putting my girls pictures on the forum as I do get excited when others respond to them but I don't always respond to the many gorgeous pictures that I see. I could spend all day on this forum but I am a knitter and a seamstress and I find that I get zip done when I start reading and looking at pictures.

I can only imagine the heartache you and your family must be feeling but please know that we on SM are a good bunch of coconuts.

Prayers are with you and your family and the poor babies that are missing.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

So, did you leave us or have you decided we really are compassionate towards all living creatures and members? 

Don't mind me. I'm one of those people who needs loose ends tied in a nice bow.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

while every forum has a few people who live and die by minute-by-minute post analyzation...i am not one of those. sorry...? i just moved, am still living out of boxes, work in retail (by the way, the holiday season is coming up, we tend to get a little busy right around this time), etc. i have stopped posting nearly as often as i once did. it has nothing to do with members, posts, threads, topics, replies/lack thereof, etc. it only has to do with time. and complete lack thereof. i wish i had the time to read and post more, but honestly, if i did...i'd probably take a nap instead. all this drama makes me sleepy.

rethink your decision. prayers are personal, not everyone prays the same way, not everyone posts a "prayer list update", or even replies to posts asking for prayers. there may be some people on this forum who don't believe in a higher power to pray TO. dont make THEM feel bad for "not mentioning their prayers", please.

it's crap like this that makes me think that this would be a good time to take the weekend off from SM. 

okay, that, and the michigan game where they will get their a**es handed to them on a platter by the nation's NUMBER ONE TEAM, OHIO STATE!

until monday,
ann marie and the equally annoyed buttercup


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Are you able to respond to every topic everyday?










Carla & Shotzi


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> So, did you leave us or have you decided we really are compassionate towards all living creatures and members?
> 
> Don't mind me. I'm one of those people who needs loose ends tied in a nice bow.
> 
> ...



After going to the thread on the missing dogs to see if there was any news, I checked the last time this person was online, and it was about 15 minutes before you made this post. No update on the missing dogs, but still checking in. Personally, I was hoping for news on the dogs.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> Personally, I was hoping for news on the dogs.[/B]


Me too. Enough personal fulfillment for attention and more focus on the missing dogs. I still care greatly about the fate of the dogs. Not so much for all this drama.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I know I used to try to post as much as I could... I have been out of the loop for a while now... and I keep trying to catch up.. but never get successful... please dont take offense if I did not post to you... or anyone else thread... I am trying to get back into my old ways... but as we all know... LIFE gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't believe ANYONE should EVER have to apologize for not replying to a post. This is a forum of ADULTS if someone is so sensitive as to have their feelings hurt because they don't receive a response quickly enough then perhaps they should not be here and we should not be begging them to return. I would not intentionally hurt someones feelings but I am entirely to busy to keep score as to who has responded to what post.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I don't believe ANYONE should EVER have to apologize for not replying to a post. This is a forum of ADULTS if someone is so sensitive as to have their feelings hurt because they don't receive a response quickly enough then perhaps they should not be here and we should not be begging them to return. I would not intentionally hurt someones feelings but I am entirely to busy to keep score as to who has responded to what post.[/B]


 








Exactly! I don't and never will even try to respond to every post. I check and read every few hours, but it would be way too time consuming to post to everything. Just making this a topic is pure drama to me. It reminds me of my daughter's teen years when her friends got mad/hurt when they thought she spent more time with someone else.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

just remember even though we may disagree with something we do not walk in another persons shoes and may not have a clue to what is going on in their life or mind at any given moment, i am sure we have all said, done, or thought things in a time of crisis or when upset (not that I KNOW this is what happened but it could have and "myself" try to consider all possibilities)

i think all of the varied opinions have been stated in this thread so no reason to let it continue on

closed


----------

